

MyFax Support, You Suck - jason_n
http://digitalcardboard.com/blog/2011/08/22/j2-global-protus-myfax-support-you-suck/
Alternatives to MyFax? Is anyone using eFax that's happy with it? I'd prefer not to switch, but I suppose if I have to I will...
======
fagatini
Yeah, I dealt with them for my last job, we used the faxing web services.

The support was god-awful. I will never use anything by Protus again, ever.

